# Windows Firewall won´t turn on? causing internet problem?



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone

I´m having an issue with windows vista. I can´t turn on my firewall or access the internet via my wireless router. I can connect to the network, but I get a limited connectivity message and can´t use the internet. I try to manually start the firewall, but it won´t work.

Norton 360 came pre-installed on my laptop. I used it for the 90 day free subscription. Then i kept getting popups to renew it. And without thinking, I went to control panel and deleted it this past monday. Ever since I have had problems turning on my firewall and accessing the internet via a wireless router (using my brother´s computer to write this.)

I did a system restore for 3 days before i deleted norton, and it looked like norton came back. But when I tried to run it under the security window on vista....it acts like it´s not there. I try to turn on norton via the .exe button, via windows security center, and my mouse gives the working sign but nothing happens. I try to turn the firewall on manually and it won´t work. 

Is there a way I can fix this because i have a feeling i don´t have internet access because the firewall is not enabled. but what can i do if i can´t manually turn it on? should i uninstall norton again???

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Norton 360 came pre-installed on my laptop. I used it for the 90 day free subscription. Then i kept getting popups to renew it. And without thinking, I went to control panel and deleted it this past monday. Ever since I have had problems turning on my firewall and accessing the internet via a wireless router (using my brother´s computer to write this.)


I suspect Norton is actually blocking access
use this removal tool and see if you can all the norton files off - this has happened a lot recently
http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039



> Is there a way I can fix this because i have a feeling i don´t have internet access because the firewall is not enabled. but what can i do if i can´t manually turn it on? should i uninstall norton again???


I dont think thats the issue - you can still use the internet without a firewall - see above


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the response

I´ll dl the norton removal tool to a pen drive and give it a shot on my laptop.

Also I used the repair option on the Windows Network Diagnostic Service and this is what it said:

_The following policy might need to be adjusted to allow windows to connect_
_Policy Provider_
_Filter Name: SymNetDrv Firewall Filter OUTBOUND_TRANSPORT_V4_

Not sure if it helps or not?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looking on google - it appears people with this error message, have run the norton removal tool and has stopped this error message and PC working again

If after you run the tool it still is not connecting - post back and i will move to the netwroking forum.


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright! Thanks! 1/2 of the problem is fixed. After running the norton removal tool and resetting my IP address, I can connect to the internet once again.

But I am still having a problem turning the firewall on. I try to start it via security center and I get the message: _Security Center cannot turn on Windows Firewall_
It offers me an option to turn it on manually.

I go to turn it on manually and I get a message saying:

_Windows firewall settings cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running. Do you want to start the Windows Firewall service? _

I click YES

Then I get the following message: _Windows cannot start the firewall service_

I'm guessing the associated service is Norton?? If so how can I fix this so that I can turn on Windows Firewall again? Thanks so much for getting me back online


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you go to control panel 
secruity center
left hand menu 
windows firewall
it should tell you if protecting and you can change the settings there


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

When I bring up that window it says that: _The Windows Firewall Service is not Running_.

There is also a yellow box that says

_Windows firewall is not using the recommended setting to protect your computer. _

I click on the update settings now option and nothing happens. The admin check comes up, I click continue, my mouse gives the working sign, but nothing happens? And when trying to turn on the firewall manually I get the same message as before.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

start
control panel
Admin tools
Services
Windows firewall - whats the status, startup type, 
right click properties 
can you give us some info from these tabs 
Maybe a screen shot of each 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
-----


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Status for Windows Firewall is blank...startup type is automatic. Screenshots of what you requested:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

As you can see, the Service is *Stopped*:










Click on *Start*.


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

I tried to start it, and I am getting this error message:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Service is Started and Automatic.

If no luck,

Try post #7 *HERE*.


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

The RPC is started and automatic. I don't know why but I can't open the run as admin prompt. I type runas.exe under the start menu and it comes up for a split second and closes immediately. I type it in the run command and the same thing happens.

I tried to type the post 7 commands as using cmd, but no success doing that either?


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, I right clicked on CMD and clicked run as administrator, but the command in post 7 is giving me this screen. I used explorer and my computer has these exact same files, but I don't know why the commands won't bring them up?


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Another weird thing is I try to go to event viewer for more information, and I can't look at it? Would this be do to a virus or an issue with windows?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You are referring to this line in post 7, right ?
"Go to "c:\windows\system32\config\TxR" (or the equivalent location on your PC)"

To Go To a directory, you have to type "CD", a space, and then the directory name. CD stands for change directory. 
So type "CD c:\windows\system32\config\TxR"


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks. That helped me with the change directory. But I still can't delete the files. Not sure if the access denied next to the file names has anything to do with it?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You forgot to right click on 'command prompt' and choose 'run as administrator'. Thats why the attrib command failed I think.


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, right clicked CMD and ran as admin. The commands won't run for me? the "attrib -H -S *" command just brings me back to the same prompt as before. So I input the del commands and it says it can't do it because it is in use by another program? 

What a pain in the a** Thanks for you patience and persistence is helping me with this.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The attrib command ran successfully. It doesnt give any confirmations, thats normal.

Check if Windows firewall is working again: go to Control Panel> Administrative Tools > Services : and see if the Windows Firewall is 'started'.


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Checked service and the firewall is off. Right clicked and tried to start it. Now I am getting a message about error code 5. It was error code 6801 before.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you using any of the below Vista versions ?

Windows Vista Business
Windows Vista Enterprise
Windows Vista Ultimate


----------



## chris660 (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome center says it's windows vista home premium


----------

